# Need Some Eyes with experience to take a look at these



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

ok So first let me give you a little background info as to where these came from.
Let's say someone im really close to did me a favor and picked these up for me on a recent trip they took to Guatemala. I read a post the other day about a member here who had just came back from Guatemala and had tried several cubans there and was pleased with what he had. So I figured these are more than likely to be the real deal. After reading tons of stuff everywhere about people getting fakes and the scrutiny people put on their boxes, seals, stamps I wanted to get opinions as to whether or not these are authentic. 



So here's the first one:

Romeo y Julieta: Petit Piramides.
(ive searched a lot of places and havent seen these types of sticks in the RyJ line)


Sorry for the blurry pic This one had 2 warranty seals on it and the bottom one had XA043995



Next up
Romeo y Julieta: No. 1



Ooops! I didnt realize we were limited to the number of Pics we can post. I'll let you guys take a look and tell me what you think.

Ill post more tommorow. The Montecristo no.4's, and the Cohiba Sublimes.

Oh yeah btw, about the Cohiba Sublimes, Ive looked everywhere for the sublimes and only see the edicion especial that they sell. Do they still make Sublimes?

Let me Know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

First, I'm no expert as I have never bought a box before, I have just done some reading on this subject after someone tried to sell me a box of habanos. Also good to know when you are traveling abroad.

The RyJ's are suppose to be the Edicion Limitada 2005 Petit Piramides. They are still available but were only made in 2005.

I am going to go with fake on the Petie Piramides (if they are fake, most likely everything else is as well).

Here is why:

If it had two seals, the top one should have the X serial number meaning it was inspected, the bottom one should be normal (they are not on the XX serial numbers yet).

Most boxes don't have two habanos seals on the top.

The cuban seal is suppose to be creased over the first crest, not where it is creased in the picture. 

Finally, there is no date stamp on the bottom of the box.

Is the writing on the bottom of the box burned in or printed? If it is printed, not a good sign as well.

Need to see some more pictures of the other boxes for some more investigation.

Have you opened them to look at the cigars? This would help out as well.

Wait to see what some other gorillas think, but sorry it doesn't look good. As long as they smoke good, that is all that matters in the end.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

websites with information about identifying fakes:

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/counterfeit/

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/cubanseal/index.html

http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion1f/opcion1feng.html

http://www.vitolas.net/thumbnails.php?album=19

There are other sites with some good tips, however, they are also vendors so I don't want to post the links. I have no clue if they are good or bad, just don't want to break any of the rules.

I believe they changed the habanos sticker a little on the top, so I am not sure what the new one is suppose to look like exactly.

Then of course there is always this site, which still shocks me everytime I pull it up: http://www.justfakes.com/


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking at the boxes I would say they are fakes!! When you smell the cigars..do they have that "barnyard" odor? Smoke one and see if they have the familiar twang..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> Looking at the boxes I would say they are fakes!! When you smell the cigars..do they have that "barnyard" odor? Smoke one and see if they have the familiar twang..


I agree Paul. The one with two habanos seals screams fugazzi.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> Oh yeah btw, about the Cohiba Sublimes, Ive looked everywhere for the sublimes and only see the edicion especial that they sell. Do they still make Sublimes?
> 
> Let me Know what you guys think. Thanks!


I'm confused by this question. The sublimes were special editions last year, not regular production. If you got sublimes that don't have the edicion limitada bands, than most definetly fakes.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Fake! Green warranty seal is supposed to be folded over the box with the fold occuring at the coat of arms, not the case on your box. Also no factory code and date on the underside of the box.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One suggestion.

Light them up (for the fireplace that is).

These things appear as authentic Cuban as Baseball, Apple Pie and Chevrolet.

All have commented already on the box issues.
If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck, no need to go sticking your finger up his butt to confirm it. 

Can't imagine the contents being any good.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> Let's say someone im really close to did me a favor and picked these up for me on a recent trip they took to Guatemala...


I'm no expert, but I made my mind up right there. The extra habanos sticker, the misplaced warranty seal, and the absence of a box code seem to be pretty conclusive. Not only fugazzi, but clumsy fugazzi.

I'm always happy when my conclusions agree with those of more knowledgeable gorillas.

I'd suggest you light one up and see how it smokes. Let us know.

BTW, some pictures of the cigars would have been useful. Are they all the same length? Are the wrappers fairly uniform? What do the bands look like? etc.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Before you fire one up, I would cut one open and make sure of whats inside. Fakes have been known to have rat hair and droppings plus any number of other nice things. Hope you did not spend to much.


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

After reading what the general consensus is among you guys I think you guys are right. :hn It pains me to know that these are fake, but hey i guess it's better to know the truth. Thanks guys for your input.

So just to confirm RyJ Petit Piramedes and Cohiba Sublimes were Limited edition cigars that were produced only in 2005. ANY cigars that are this brand and NOT limited editions are fake then?


Well, Can you take a look at this last box. These are the rest of the pics of the RyJ No.1's. These were the only ones that were purchased at a different location than the rest. Im hoping all this was not done in vain and I at least got me 1 box of authentic cubanos.



Again sorry for the blurry pics but here's the serial number on these: HP190145




Now I'm DETERMINED to get me some real one's!!! At least I have a little more knowledge in trying to tell them apart. Thank you getntlemen


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

is there any way of getting a clear pic, I can't make out the other seals in the lower right corner


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

The sublimes were 2004 and the petite piramides was 2005. If they don't have the limited edition sticker, they are definitely fake.

At least the factory code is legit - GTA is a factory(http://www.cigarpass.com/cuban_box_codes.shtml), but this doesn't mean they are real.

The serial number looks like it could be inline with what should be expected for a box from 2006 (a FOG might want to confirm this).

The only problem, from the pictures it looks like the cuban seal was taken off the box and put back on. Does the habanos sticker look the same way? It is possible, that it is a real box and real tubes, but they switch the cigars. Have you opened the boxes yet?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Box code on The RyJ #1's looks legit.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

montecristo#2 said:


> The sublimes were 2004 and the petite piramides was 2005. If they don't have the limited edition sticker, they are definitely fake.


:tpd:


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

If the RyJ Petit Piramedes and the Cohiba Sublimes are fake, and you got the RyJ No 1's from the same source, what are the chances they will be legit? Very low, I would say.

Any chance of a shot or two of the actual cigars?

Edited to add: If you really want to know for sure, send one to one of the FOGs around here to try.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd:


A little confused, is that not correct? After three or so months on this board, half the time I still don't understand why people use this :tpd:

Maybe it is because I am always with :tpd: :w


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> The only problem, from the pictures it looks like the cuban seal was taken off the box and put back on. Does the habanos sticker look the same way? It is possible, that it is a real box and real tubes, but they switch the cigars. Have you opened the boxes yet?


I was actually trying to peel off the seal when i got them but stopped once I saw it was tearing apart. I only opened the fake petit piramedes and cohiba sublimes.

Hopefully I can get more opinions on the RyJ no. 1's, So far these are looking to be authentic.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

montecristo#2 said:


> A little confused, is that not correct? After three or so months on this board, half the time I still don't understand why people use this :tpd:
> 
> Maybe it is because I am always with :tpd: :w


I am agreeing with you


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> If the RyJ Petit Piramedes and the Cohiba Sublimes are fake, and you got the RyJ No 1's from the same source, what are the chances they will be legit? Very low, I would say.
> 
> Any chance of a shot or two of the actual cigars?
> 
> Edited to add: If you really want to know for sure, send one to one of the FOGs around here to try.


Are you refering to the source which brought them to me? Or where they were purchased? The RyJ no.1 were purchased at a different store same country. The person who brought them to me is a very close relative. (I asked if they could get some for me) I will open the No.1's later today and take some pictures of those then.

Any FOG's in SoCal want to help me out and verify the No.1's for me? I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> A little confused, is that not correct? After three or so months on this board, half the time I still don't understand why people use this :tpd:
> 
> Maybe it is because I am always with :tpd: :w


I think it is because that the smiley is the closest thing to I agree wholeheartedly smiley. Perhaps we need domeone to change that to I agree or what he said.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> Are you refering to the source which brought them to me? Or where they were purchased? The RyJ no.1 were purchased at a different store same country. The person who brought them to me is a very close relative. (I asked if they could get some for me) I will open the No.1's later today and take some pictures of those then.
> 
> Any FOG's in SoCal want to help me out and verify the No.1's for me? I'd greatly appreciate it.


Obviously I have no wish to disparage the honesty of the friend or relative who brought you back these cigars, I meant the place that he or she bought them from.

It seems to be pretty widely accepted that the only place you'll get genuine Cuban cigars in the Carribean and Central America is at a _La Casa Del Habano_ store (LCDH) and as far as I know, there's no LCDH in Guatemala. Of course I could be wrong, I am no expert. I hope you find someone locally who can help.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> Any FOG's in SoCal want to help me out and verify the No.1's for me? I'd greatly appreciate it.


This looks like a job for either MoTheMan or poker


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

SDmate said:


> This looks like a job for either MoTheMan or poker


Ill give you guys a little update. I spoke with my relative about the authenticity of said cigars and much like myslef was very upset. He plans to contact the store where they were purchased and if he doesnt get his refund he will put stop payment on his C.C. We both know people there and can have people go directly to the store and inform them of what is going on.(although im sure that they know what they are doing)
__________________________________________________________________


Corona Gigante said:


> It seems to be pretty widely accepted that the only place you'll get genuine Cuban cigars in the Carribean and Central America is at a La Casa Del Habano store (LCDH) and as far as I know, there's no LCDH in Guatemala. Of course I could be wrong, I am no expert. I hope you find someone locally who can help.


I looked into what you said about the LCDH stores in Guatemala and searched the site for it. Something came up when I searched by country but a script error wouldnt let me see where this store is. I emailed them about it so hopefully i will get a response. Im pretty sure these were not purchased there but at least now i will know where to go if this store exists there. Thanks for that info.
______________________________________________________________________________________
I plan to keep the RyJ no.1's and the Montecristo's even if they do wind up being fakes.

MoTheMan or Poker: Id greatly appreciate if you guys would take the time to sample one of my cigars and give me your insight as to their authenticity. Shoot me a P.M. and I will glady send one of you a RyJ and the other a Monti.


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

The Official Point of Contact for Sales of Habanos in Guatemala as well as the Official Distributor for all Habanos in Guatemala is as follows:

OMEGA CIGAR CO., S.A.

Distributor for: Guatemala 
Contact: 
President: Sr. Carlos Eduardo Orellana
Commercial Director: Damián Martínez
Address: Avenida Cuarta, 707, Zona 14. Colonia Campos. Ciudad de Guatemala. Guatemala
Tel: 23397777 ext 8054
Fax: 23372500 ext 6947
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

From what I see the Romeo y Julieta: Petit Piramides are fugazi the Montes are fugazi. The RYJ #1 ????? maybe hard to tell with out futher pictures of the cigars but the other 2 boxes are fugazi...RJT


----------



## Gorilla In The Mist (Sep 11, 2006)

I opened the box of RyJ no.1 and smoked one today. To me it seemed fine(though I know nothing of what to expect from them.) But they tasted good to me seemed on the medium side.

I tried taking pics but they keep coming out blurry!!! I will get another camera and upload those pics a.s.a.p.


Thanks again everyone for your help. Much appreciated. I will get those pics as soon as I can.

In the meantime I will go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Gorilla In The Mist said:


> I opened the box of RyJ no.1 and smoked one today. To me it seemed fine(though I know nothing of what to expect from them.) But they tasted good to me seemed on the medium side.
> 
> I tried taking pics but they keep coming out blurry!!! I will get another camera and upload those pics a.s.a.p.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry too much-its disappointing but everyone has made a mistake buying cigars before and at least you sound like youll be able to stop the CC payment or something. Youll never buy fakes again now its likely as you now know what to look for...


----------

